# Multimedia/Gamernotebook mit 17-18,4 Zoll und 1TB



## yeah (6. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

ich suche nach einem Notebook was Games wie GTA 4 und CoD bewältigt, einen *17 Zoll - bestenfalls 18,4 Zoll* Bildschirm besitzt und einen *Terrabyte Festplattenkapazität* hat. 

Am meisten verliebt habe ich mich in das Amilo Xi 3650 mit *T9400* oder *T9550* Prozessor und der *Geforce 9600 M GT mit 512 MB dezidiert*. 18,4 Zoll Display

Link Amilo Xi 3650 mit *T9550*: Notebook

Link Amilo Xi 3650 mit *T9400: *Notebook

*Hier würde die wahl dann aber eher auf den T9550 Fallen, weil er genauso viel kostet.*

Anderes Modell: Amilo Xi 36*70 *mit Quad Core *Prozessor Q9000 (2Ghz)* und der *Geforce GT 130M ebenfalls mit 512 MB dezidiert*. 18,4 Zoll Display.

Link Amilo Xi 3670 mit Q9000: http://www.cyberport.de/item/992/2/0/140379/fujitsu-siemens-amilo-xi-3670-black-q9000-4gb1tb-blu-ray-18zollwuxga-gf-gt130m-vhp.html

Beide Grafikkarten hauen mich nicht vom Hocker und ich zweifle daran, dass sie bei 18,4 Zoll auch GTA 4 in guter Auflösung hinbekommen.

Hässliche aber gute Alternative ist der *Toshiba Satellite P300-212* mit *17 Zoll Bildschrim* und *T9550 Prozessor*. Die Grafikabteilung besteht hier aus der *Radeon HD 4650 mit 1024 MB dezidiertem Speicher* und bis zu *1789 MB bei 4GB Hauptspeicher*. Wie ich diese Graka einordnen soll weiß ich nicht.

Link Toshiba: Media Markt. Toshiba Satellite P300-212. Top-Notebooks bei Media Markt. Jetzt anrufen, bestellen und abholen.

Was meint Ihr dazu?

Für weitere Alternativen wäre ich sehr sehr sehr offen denn das Toshiba ist finde ich so graunvoll hässlich das ich es mir 1000 mal überlege bevor ich zuschlage. Das Xi 3650/70 gefällt mir optisch super gut. Aber das ist ja nicht alles . Also wenn jemand noch ein Notebook mit den gesuchten Werten kennt biiiiiitte meldet euch.

Vielen vielen Dank im Vorraus.


----------



## crass (6. Juli 2009)

bei dem mm toshi weiß man net welcher vram verbaut is..

hier nen msi >MSI Megabook GT725-8647VHP (0017222-SKU2) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/notebooks/packard_bell/packard+bell+ipower+gx+m+007ge+gamernotebook


----------



## yeah (6. Juli 2009)

Danke für deinen Vorschlag.

mhm schade, der msi hat leider nur den P8600 und 500 GB. Ich würde fast sagen die beiden Modelle oben sind die Einzigen mit 1000GB und Leistungsstarken Prozessor  habe mich jetzt vor allem wegen der Graka nchmal erkundigt: die 9600M GT wird nun wirklich oft verbaut und es gibt kein NB mit einer sehr starken Grafikkarte und 1TB Platz. Also bin ich quasi gezwungen bei der 9600M GT zu bleiben.


----------



## crass (6. Juli 2009)

hier is mit 1t >Acer Aspire 8930G-904G100WN, GeForce 9700M (LX.AFB0X.003) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

übersicht >Acer Aspire 8930G-904G100WN, GeForce 9700M (LX.AFB0X.003) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland  oder hier >mySN® Schenker-Notebook

kannste halt selbst konfiggen >DevilTech - High Performance Systems - Gaming


----------



## Herbboy (6. Juli 2009)

also, ne 3650, 9600m GT und auch ne 4650 sind alle selbst mit bestem RAM und CPU langsamer als ein normaler dualcorePC mit einer desktopkarte a la 8800GT oder AMD 3870, mit denen GTA4 auch schon grenzwertig wäre, wenn man nicht auf low spielen will. anhaltspunkt: 3DMark06 => die 3670 hat max 4700 Pts, die 9600m GT max. 6300 und die 4650 max. 7200. die og. desktopkarten haben 9-10.0000.

CoD4 aber wäre kein großes problem.



das hier von packard bell würde an die desktop 8800GT/3870 rankommen: Notebooks Packard Bell iPower GX-M-014GE*Sonderaktion* aber nur 240GB HD... ca. 9500 punkte bei 3D06.


hier ein samsung mit ner 4650 und GDDR3, 500GB HD: Notebooks Samsung E272-Aura P8700 Exus 

hier ein sony mit BluRay, 500GB und ner 4650 mit DDR3 (etwas langsamer als GDDR3): Notebooks Sony VAIO VGN-FW41E/H*Blu-ray*


und wenn es dir auf gaming ankommt, dann is ne bessere karte VIEL wichtiger als die CPU, solang es nicht nur ein T4xxx oder so is. also, ob du jetzt nen T9600 oder nen P7xxx hast, spielt da weniger ne rolle. d.h. die 2 og. notebooks sind für gaming allemal besser als die fujitsu-siemens, auch wenn deren CPU besser is.



ps: warum unbedingt so viel HD speicher? kannst du nicht ne externe platte dazunehmen? kann ja nur für daten sein, wo es also eh nicht so auf speed ankommt. oder such nach einem, wo ein zweiter HD-slot frei ist (die mit 1TB haben ja auch 2 platten, es gibt ja maximal 640er einzelplatten zur zeit).


----------



## yeah (7. Juli 2009)

Das Sony gefällt mir sehr gut allerdings ist da für mich das Manko mit dem "kleinen" 16,4 Display. Das Notebook soll als Desktopersatz dienen deswegen ist ein größerer Bildschirm nicht schlecht. Haebe als Vergelcih einen 15,4rer vor mir und der ist mir dann doch erheblich zu klein.  mannoooo nix passt.

Eine Etxrerne 500 Gb ist ok.

PS: Ich hab das Gefühl in fast jedem "Gaming" Notebook ist eine 9600M GT oder 9700M GT verbaut. O.O Es gibt kaum welche mit 17 Zoll die eine bessere Grafileistung haben und dabei bezahlbar bleiben.

Der gefällt mir noch besser. http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/not...serie/sony+vaio+vgn+fw41mhblu+ray+169+full+hd

Und in dem preis ist sogar ein Blue ray Brenner dabei. Was meint ihr dazu?

Die Grafikkarte ist auch nicht so schlecht wie die 9600M GT und hat z.B. bei Crysis auh Figh 31fps.
http://www.notebookcheck.com/AMD-ATI-Mobility-Radeon-HD-4650.13870.0.html


EDIT: Bei Sony konnte man sich sein eigenes Gerät erstellen: http://i32.tinypic.com/23vyyxk.png


----------



## Herbboy (7. Juli 2009)

wenn die 4650 (G)DDR3 hat, dann wäe das sony ziemlich gut. bei DDR2 kann sie aber schlechter als ne 9600m GT DDR3 sein.


----------



## yeah (7. Juli 2009)

Habe gerade gelsen das es eine extrem runtergetaktete Karte ist. Und grade mal 5000 Punkte erreicht hat. Aber wohl auch nur Berg runter mit Rückenwind.


----------



## midnight (10. Juli 2009)

Also wenn es doch eh ein Desktopersatz werden soll, warum dann nicht gleich ein miniITX-Board mit ner soliden Grafikkarte und ner ordentlichen CPU?

Ich hab ein 15,4"-Notebook mit dem ich auch spiele. Allerdings braucht man fürs "echte" Zocken eine ordentliche Tastatur, gerade wenn man so einen 18"-Brecher hat, der ordentlich dick ist. Sobald man aber eine hat sitzt man, finde ich, zu weit weg vom Bildschirm. Wenn man das bedenkt, ist man mit einem (wirklich kleinen) miniITX-System echt besser bedient.

Für "extrem"-Highend kann man auch mal bei Schenker oder Alienware gucken - nicht günstig, aber eine der wenigen Anbieter ech performanter NB-Hardware.


so far


----------

